# First fatties & ABTs w/Q-View



## hokiesmokie (Jun 7, 2008)

Made two fatties with a pizza theme. One had peppers, mushrooms, onions, olives, pepperoni, and mozzarella cheese. Put pizza sauce on before all of the other ingredients. I may have overstuffed this one - had a hard time closing her up. 

The second one was a little simpler - just sauce, pepperoni, and cheese (mainly for the kids - they don't like all the veggies). Threw on 20 ABTs as well. Mixed up cream cheese with shredded 4-cheese Mexican, and added about 1/2 pkg. of chili seasoning mix. Stuffed the jalapenos with the mixture and wrapped in bacon for the smoker. Three hours in the drum smoker at 215-230 with mesquite and briquettes, and the feast was on!
Attachment 18578
Attachment 18579
Attachment 18582
Attachment 18580
Attachment 18581


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 7, 2008)

Those look great nice job


----------



## 1894 (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks great , Nice job


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice job with the FATTY,I haven't made one in a while, but after looking at yours I think I'm going to have to smoke one myself.


----------



## seboke (Jun 7, 2008)

Lookin Good Hokie!


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jun 7, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. did my first ones last weekend. Turns out I'm not much of a sausage guy, but did one w/ ground beef that was way good.Those look great !  now I wanna try the pizza theme.You have inspired ! points !


----------



## smokenmyeyes (Jun 7, 2008)

Is their any left I'm hungry now (lol) looks really good great job


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 7, 2008)

But did she hold? The photos looked like the "kids version," how did the "supreme" turn out?

This is worth perfecting. For the sake of the team, I'm going to give this a whirl as soon as I can.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Now that's good eats!


----------



## erain (Jun 8, 2008)

great lookin fatties, i tell ya the sky the limit with these. keep your eye out on these things!!! great job!!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job. Love those ABT's.


----------



## hokiesmokie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, they both held pretty well.  Just lost a little cheese right at the end of the smoking time.  You're correct, the photo is of the "kids' version."  The supreme version turned out great - neither was around for very long.


----------



## nick (Jun 14, 2008)

*Awesome looking grub you got there! Great job.*


----------

